
Tinder for Hackathon Teams - supermalvo
https://medium.com/taikai/tinder-for-hackathon-teams-13ae38c07b1f
======
felltrifortence
It makes sense, more than ever, to have team building mechanisms at global
scope. Connecting people from all over the world and facilitate open
collaboration online is essential to any online tool that wants to break
international barriers. The new all-online new paradigm forced us to look at
our product from a different perspective. We are going to take team
matchmaking to a new level and this is the first milestone to achieve that.
Henrybot is getting ready....

